# Jane Ball Elementary School "Haunted Gym" Oct 23/24 6-8PM Indiana



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Jane Ball Elementary School
13313 Parrish St
Cedar Lake, IN 46303

Old school haunted house located in the school gym. Lots of scares, no serial killers...

Target audience: Grades K-6 (Low gore)
Additional attractions: Halloween themed Kid's movies, Face Painting, Pictures with monsters, Food, treat bags for the kids. 

Dates and Times - 23 and 24 October from 6-8PM (May run until 9PM depending on crowds)
Cost: $1.00 per person with donation of non-perishable food item. 

Benefits: Jane Ball Parent Techer Organization and NWI food pantry. 

Hauntforum members can ask for RandalB for a "Behind the screams" tour (depending on how hectic things are...)

RandalB


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

wish you was closer. How did things go?


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

It went great! Over 1000 guests... 

It was definately a challenge to setup and run, followed by takedown after 2x Days. 

I'll be posting some pics in the build thread when I get a chance...

RandalB


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am sooo jealous!! What a great way for kids to enjoy the season!! (grumblegrumblegrumble about our elementary schools).
Yeah- I'm waiting for the pics, too! Gotta live vicariously through others....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A gold star for you and all your helpers RandalB. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------

